# Having very little hands on experience can any one tell me



## Cursed (Dec 12, 2008)

How will i be getting my gold particles seperated from the crushed ceramic cpu's if i use poormans AR. I'm going to guess that i will collect it from my solution by sticking the + and - electrodes from a power supply in it thus drawing all the gold particles to one side? And that being the case can i by pass some steps is the process? And if so If so which ones???? And do i need to adjust the times indicated for boiling the acid?And do i still need to take it down to salts being evident?


----------



## butcher (Dec 12, 2008)

we are disolving the metals in acids, and using another chemical to precipitate them, untill you understand how these things work it is best to follow proceedures, that are proven, and safe, many things here can be deadly these are not to be played with. study and be safe, and prosper.


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 15, 2008)

Filtration? assuming the gold particles can
mostly be raised by water sprinkling


----------



## qst42know (Dec 15, 2008)

It seems to me you have confused AR a chemical process with the electrolytic gold stripping cell. As far as I know they are not used together.

Have you found some process I have missed?


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 15, 2008)

Cursed said:


> How will i be getting my gold particles seperated from the crushed ceramic cpu's if i use poormans AR. I'm going to guess that i will collect it from my solution by sticking the + and - electrodes from a power supply in it thus drawing all the gold particles to one side? And that being the case can i by pass some steps is the process? And if so If so which ones???? And do i need to adjust the times indicated for boiling the acid?And do i still need to take it down to salts being evident?




From what ive read you can't draw gold to one side or the other, but you can draw out impurities like copper/nickle/and silver.

Each using separate plates for each impurity.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Silverfox. 

Where did you read this?

I've been looking and haven't found it. You recall any search terms that might ring a bell.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds pretty goofy to me, Silverfox. Can you provide a diagram as to how this works?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty goofY??

My money's riding on completely goofy. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Dec 15, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> From what ive read you can't draw gold to one side or the other, but you can draw out impurities like copper/nickle/and silver.
> 
> Each using separate plates for each impurity.



I don't think you read this, but what you stated sounds familiar to this video on utube. Unfortunately it lacks any technical details of what is really going on. It's a cinematographers oversimplification of the process.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdu5yS5q2so


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 15, 2008)

I watched the video. It is very incomplete, with about 95% of the details missing. The video is probably true, but the description of it is BS.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 15, 2008)

Cursed said:


> How will i be getting my gold particles seperated from the crushed ceramic cpu's if i use poormans AR. I'm going to guess that i will collect it from my solution by sticking the + and - electrodes from a power supply in it thus drawing all the gold particles to one side? And that being the case can i by pass some steps is the process? And if so If so which ones???? And do i need to adjust the times indicated for boiling the acid?And do i still need to take it down to salts being evident?



To get back to the original question and the chemical AR process. Cursed here is the link found in the chemical process section at the top. You can thank Steve again.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3556


----------

